

Kickstarter: Making the Mafia Look Like Chucky Cheese Since 2009 - Mithaldu
http://www.goblinscomic.org/kickstarter-making-the-mafia-look-like-chucky-cheese-since-2009/

======
wyaeld
The link to the copyright dispute certainly seems easy to understand

[https://www.kickstarter.com/dmca/goblins-alternate-
realities...](https://www.kickstarter.com/dmca/goblins-alternate-realities-
submitted-by-goblins)

If this is correct, then Kickstarter profits off the theft of someone else's
IP, and damages the original content creators business.

But being American, isn't this just the sort of things people get sued for
damages over?

